# MOS and becoming a Ranger



## Kitz (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what MOS I need to take to become a Ranger. Cav. Scout is the most appealing MOS to me, but how does that work out in terms of getting to Special Operations? If I choose Infantry then I'm almost guaranteed a contract to go Airborne and RASP. Input from anyone who's been in my shoes and became a Ranger would be much appreciated.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not quite sure how you can be a Cavalry Scout in Regiment.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Not quite sure how you can be a Cavalry Scout in Regiment.


 
Airborne tanker, it's a new MOS 

Exit the aircraft begin count, one thousand, two thousand  *CRASH!* :doh: lol



Kitz said:


> I'm trying to figure out what MOS I need to take to become a Ranger. Cav. Scout is the most appealing MOS to me, but how does that work out in terms of getting to Special Operations? If I choose Infantry then I'm almost guaranteed a contract to go Airborne and RASP. Input from anyone who's been in my shoes and became a Ranger would be much appreciated.


 
Seems to me you answered your own question, go Infantry.

(I'm not a Ranger)


----------



## Kitz (Jan 30, 2010)

Infantry it is.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

That was easy! lol


----------



## EATIII (Jan 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> Airborne tanker, it's a new MOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitz (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha easy enough. I'll do what it takes to get to where I want to be.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

EATIII said:


> Belive it or not they had them in the 82nd:cool:


 
Yep, Sheridans IIRC.


----------



## EATIII (Jan 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> Yep, Sheridans IIRC.


 
Yep, not much for Tank to Tank but it was an option. I know Youtube has a vid of one being LAPES'd


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

LAPES'd??


----------



## EATIII (Jan 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> LAPES'd??


 
Low Altitude Parachute  Extraction System

A Bitch to Rig,lol


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2010)

Low Altitude Parachute Extraction - An a/c would fly 5 or so feet off the ground and a large drogue chute would be released, pulling the cargo out (which was mounted on a pallet). They killed a couple of crews doing this, one was in front of a crowd IIRC during a demonstration, and they've pretty much abandoned the whole thing.


----------



## EATIII (Jan 30, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Low Altitude Parachute Extraction - An a/c would fly 5 or so feet off the ground and a large drogue chute would be released, pulling the cargo out (which was mounted on a pallet). They killed a couple of crews doing this, one was in front of a crowd IIRC during a demonstration, and they've pretty much abandoned the whole thing.


 
Free where did you here this, they have been doing one form or another of LAPES since the 60's. I rigged and JAI"ed a bunch of em.


----------



## Gazzthompson (Jan 30, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Altitude_Parachute_Extraction_System


edit: didnt see the 2nd page -_- , fail.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 30, 2010)

I have seen a few in the mid 90's. Really cool.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Low Altitude Parachute Extraction - An a/c would fly 5 or so feet off the ground and a large drogue chute would be released, pulling the cargo out (which was mounted on a pallet). They killed a couple of crews doing this, one was in front of a crowd IIRC during a demonstration, and they've pretty much abandoned the whole thing.


 
OK, ive seen that a bunch on videos etc...

Did away with it? wow, i'm surprised, seemed like a great idea and if you are too dumb to get out of the way as a loadie.... well then Darwin is always there to say G'day!


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2010)

EATIII said:


> Free where did you here this, they have been doing one form or another of LAPES since the 60's. I rigged and JAI"ed a bunch of em.


 
The accident? I may very well be mistaken about them not using it or not using it a lot now, but I know the accident happened (Wiki link below).


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The accident? I may very well be mistaken about them not using it or not using it a lot now, but I know the accident happened (Wiki link below).


 
Your wiki link, is wiki light in my world...


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2010)

pardus said:


> Your wiki link, is wiki light in my world...


 
I see that. When I responded I was looking at EAT's post, not thinking about my own. Gazzthompson's, post #14, has it.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2010)

Sepukku is my only honorable escape...


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2010)

pardus said:


> Sepukku is my only honorable escape...


 
I think the Troll has a blade for that.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2010)

pardus said:


> Sepukku is my only honorable escape...





Freefalling said:


> I think the Troll has a blade for that.


 
A Cold Steel Tanto would be appropriate for seppuku...  it's finding the good Katana for the guy standing beside you to have a single swing t oseparate head from neck....  

On the thread... LAPEs sucks, especially if the pallets are not packed properly.   Normal resupply bundles tended to survive much better.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

Watched this type of extraction of heavy equipment many times in the 80's out on Sicily DZ.  (LAPES)

Wouldn't want to be in that bird when they release the drogue shoot.

X_SF is correct.  Resupply was generally good to go but other heavy equip was usually damanged one way or the other.  I don't care how much of that packing shit you put underneath the equipment.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2010)

Lapes is gone; though SOF Crews still have HSLLADS capabilities (different, but similar).

Lapes pallets had a tendency to dip down, catching the leading edge of the pallet.  This usually resulted in the pallet rolling down the DZ.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2010)

This was on the youtube clip...



> C-130 Hercules mishap. Terrible disaster.
> Plane Crash
> I thought i should add some info, mind this is from a comment and may not be entirely accurate.
> More info:
> ...


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 31, 2010)

The only true way to commit seppuku is with a frisbee... http://www.realultimatepower.net/index4.htm


----------



## Centermass (Jan 31, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Low Altitude Parachute Extraction - An a/c would fly 5 or so feet off the ground and a large drogue chute would be released, pulling the cargo out (which was mounted on a pallet). They killed a couple of crews doing this, one was in front of a crowd IIRC during a demonstration, and they've pretty much abandoned the whole thing.



Yep, It was Sicily Drop Zone during a public demo. The pilot came in too steep and too fast, Sheridan's drogue chutes were already out, back end went up, the A/C bounced, nose went forward and down and ...well, you know the rest.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2010)

Centermass said:


> Yep, It was Sicily Drop Zone during a public demo. The pilot came in too steep and too fast, Sheridan's drogue chutes were already out, back end went up, the A/C bounced, nose went forward and down and ...well, you know the rest.



IIRC the Wing King told the crew to steepen the approach so it would look "cooler".  The practiced it (empty) and then flew it with the Sheriden on board, extra weight didn't allow as quick a pullout as they had done in practice.  illed most of the crew and two soldiers at the end of the AZ IIRC.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to be a Ranger. A true Ranger that is, you should go infantry.  Airborne School is pretty gay if you ask me, but once you go to RIP (or RASP) as they call it now, dont quit.  If you lack the intestinal fortitude, they'll weed you out.  If you make it, then you still have to prove yourself in Regiment, or Regiment will weed you out.  If you think that its easier once your in Btn, your sadly mistaken.  Just follow orders, be respectful, and be a hard charger.  Make sure that you show lots of aggression because they like that.  If you go to another unit and manage to get your Ranger tab, you'll probably spend most of your career explaining to people that your not a true Ranger.   Ranger school is just a leadership school..Hope this advise helps a little bit and just remember...The Tab doesnt make the man, the man makes the Tab, and its the Scroll that makes it a way of life.  Good Luck


----------

